# Google- House Call: Managing symptoms key to living with IBS - STLtoday.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*House Call: Managing symptoms key to living with IBS*
*STLtoday.com*
No one enjoys digestive distress. Yet for people who suffer from *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), pain, bloating, constipation and diarrhea can all be part of everyday life. It's not pleasant, but it's not dangerous and it can usually be controlled with *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

